# City of Birmingham Brag



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Whoo hoo - Caleykiz Cosmic Dancer at Spellweaver - aka my wonderful little Xia - came second in MPB today, qualifying for Crufts and Border Collie Club of GB Pup of the Year Competition at only her second show   

And it's double celebrations because the puppy who beat her and came first was none other than Leoti's Weynoake Secret Agent - aka Ziva the Diva! Well done Anne and Ziva - heh heh, we'll get you next time


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A big

CONGRATULATIONS

To you both


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Whoo hoo - Caleykiz Cosmic Dancer at Spellweaver - aka my wonderful little Xia - came second in MPB today, qualifying for Crufts and Border Collie Club of GB Pup of the Year Competition at only her second show
> 
> And it's double celebrations because the puppy who beat her and came first was none other than Leoti's Weynoake Secret Agent - aka Ziva the Diva! Well done Anne and Ziva - heh heh, we'll get you next time


well done to you and Xia but Ziva was well on form today way to go my baby girl


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

well done to the both of you....bad show for us...


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done to both of you, fabby news!!

On the rottie front, my pups half brother (same Sire) got BPIB and a friend won the RDCC with her boy, so that was nice to hear too.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> well done to the both of you....bad show for us...


Just to explain - the "like" was for your nice comment, not the fact that it was a bad show for you.

We always say, "You win some you lose some", shrug and walk away - otherwise it would drive you bonkers. I mean, in what other sport could you be the equivalent of second in LD in one show, and then be thrown out in the next?


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Just to explain - the "like" was for your nice comment, not the fact that it was a bad show for you.
> 
> We always say, "You win some you lose some", shrug and walk away - otherwise it would drive you bonkers. I mean, in what other sport could you be the equivalent of second in LD in one show, and then be thrown out in the next? [/QUOTE
> 
> we always shrug and walk away...lol...or like you say we would go a bit mad..lol...


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

yucww210 said:


> Well done ,learn more


you are going to have to explain what you mean by learn more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats! I bet you are excited.

I didnt get to see you 

Aiden qualified for crufts.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Really good news about Aiden! :thumbup: Crufts here we come! I knew he would do well, bless him - he's a little star. Yeah, sorry we missed you - there was such a lot happening around the border collie rings we didn't move all day, except to go to the loo and get something to eat. I'll have to try to make more effort at Darlington.

What did you think to your first champ show?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> well done to you and Xia but Ziva was well on form today way to go my baby girl


She certainly was - I'm still hatching plans to steal her  When she was sitting on your knee by the ring waiting for the challenge she looked sooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

yucww210 said:


> Well done ,learn more


Sorry - you'll have to explain that cryptic comment


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

So you lot are at Darlo on Sat same as me - pleez can I be cheeky and perhaps ask for mobile numbers so we could text each other and actualy manage to meet up?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Sorry - you'll have to explain that cryptic comment


I wondered about that too........


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> well done to the both of you....bad show for us...


I was watching the ridgeys


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Really good news about Aiden! :thumbup: Crufts here we come! I knew he would do well, bless him - he's a little star. Yeah, sorry we missed you - there was such a lot happening around the border collie rings we didn't move all day, except to go to the loo and get something to eat. I'll have to try to make more effort at Darlington.
> 
> What did you think to your first champ show?


He played up so much I was slightly embarrassed. The show its self was very good our first indoor show. Only issue I had was my OH directed me back to the car and got us lost...:lol:

Got there at 7am and managed to find my bench which became by bag holding stand.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> He played up so much I was slightly embarrassed. The show its self was very good our first indoor show. Only issue I had was my OH directed me back to the car and got us lost...:lol:
> 
> Got there at 7am and managed to find my bench which became by bag holding stand.


Heh heh - bless him! Don't be embarrassed - judges allow puppies to be puppies, and he'll grow out of it. Xia didn't behave very well either - she decided she was going to sit down and enjoy the judge fussing her rather than stand for him to go over her properly :001_tt1: But Donna from Caleykiz (who was handling her) managed to get her standing properly in the end.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Heh heh - bless him! Don't be embarrassed - judges allow puppies to be puppies, and he'll grow out of it. Xia didn't behave very well either - she decided she was going to sit down and enjoy the judge fussing her rather than stand for him to go over her properly :001_tt1: But Donna from Caleykiz (who was handling her) managed to get her standing properly in the end.


Aiden did so badly. But its practice. By crufts I will have him perfect I have set myself that aim. Aiden sat down for the judge too....:lol:

I am at Darlington too and driffield and Midland counties.....:lol: I am going to be exhausted at the end of this month.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Well done to everyone for the great results :thumbup:

Do we have piccies?? Any excuse for border collie pictures


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Aiden did so badly. But its practice. By crufts I will have him perfect I have set myself that aim. Aiden sat down for the judge too....:lol:
> 
> I am at Darlington too and driffield and Midland counties.....:lol: I am going to be exhausted at the end of this month.


I'll be at Darlington and Midland Counties - but I'll be in Cornwall when Driffield is on


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Congrats! I bet you are excited.
> 
> I didnt get to see you
> 
> Aiden qualified for crufts.


well done - was that at Birmingham this weekend? we are probably at Crufts on a different day to you

I saw your comment about being naughty - he's still a puppy  keep plugging away at the shows - you can get them 'doing it by the book' at home or the local park - it can be a different story at the actual show - this is where Companion and Limit shows can come into their own as a good practice ground


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My boy will be 3 at New year and he can still be 'norty norty' ,PMSL!!! Doesnt look good in a Limit class I can tell ya!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> My boy will be 3 at New year and he can still be 'norty norty' ,PMSL!!! Doesnt look good in a Limit class I can tell ya!


haha - I can relate to that  - my girl is 2 this month and OMG - I could have screamed last weekend in the ring - all the training we'd done with her went out of the window  - she still managed to go BOB though  the judge had the patience of a saint  needless to say, I was beaming from ear to ear


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

my six year old hasn't been shown for nearly 2 years , dreading showing her at Mcos cos she bites my feet when i move her. everyone thinks its funny. I once had a judge tell me off for telling her off lol she said it shows character!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
How can I get him more interested in bait? All the other shelties were like obsessed with bait but not Aiden...we have tried livercake, shortbread biscuits, bacon, hot dogs, his normal food, cheese......


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

well done both, super


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Thanks guys.
> How can I get him more interested in bait? All the other shelties were like obsessed with bait but not Aiden...we have tried livercake, shortbread biscuits, bacon, hot dogs, his normal food, cheese......


I use plain boiled liver for my lot, but then, rotties are total food monsters, and most would show for anything! Liver seems to keep them keenest though - I have the scars on my fingers to prove it!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> I was watching the ridgeys


you should have come and said hello....


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> So you lot are at Darlo on Sat same as me - pleez can I be cheeky and perhaps ask for mobile numbers so we could text each other and actualy manage to meet up?


we are on the friday at darlington...maybe one day we might end up at the same place at the same time...


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> we are on the friday at darlington...maybe one day we might end up at the same place at the same time...


Aye - maybe!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> Aye - maybe!


or maybe not...lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> thanks guys.
> How can i get him more interested in bait? All the other shelties were like obsessed with bait but not aiden...we have tried livercake, shortbread biscuits, bacon, hot dogs, his normal food, cheese......


when did you last feed him?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

A little brag here for Birmingham as well - my youngest girl's daddy got the reserve ticket today   his third or fourth I think along with one ticket


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter said:


> when did you last feed him?


I pulled an all nighter with him and kept him off food since dinner on Friday (he was there Saturday) he had a little munch Friday night but nothing big. 
I had to keep him off food anyway as he gets travel sick and it usually results on me being covered in thrown up dog food.:cursing:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> we are on the friday at darlington...maybe one day we might end up at the same place at the same time...


Midland Counties is Hound & Pastoral so some of us will be there - but Ceearot will be there on Working & Terrier day


----------

